# TFV8 Baby 4.0mL Expansion Tank by Czar American Made



## Nailedit77 (17/1/17)

Get a little more bang for your buck with this tank extension kit from Czar Mfg.! Designed to be perfectly compatible with the TFV8 Baby Beast Sub-Ohm Tank, simply replace the stock glass section with this piece to instantly add an extra 1mL to your capacity! 

*Features*

Acrylic Construction
4.0mL Juice Capacity
Compatible With SmokTech TFV8 Baby Beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anthony terry (10/7/17)

Lets say we wanted to get a pack of them from you guys. How much would you run lets saay for a first purchase just 10 or 20. What would you be able to do for that??? And need your shipping estimation time wise to get to aurora, il, 60503. Thanks


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

Hi @Anthony terry 

Welcome to the forum
This is the general new product watch section and the original poster above does not sell these products. He was merely posting something new to inform others.

if you want local vendors to respond to product requests feel free to make a new thread in the "who has stock" subforum here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/


----------

